
PHP solves problems. Oh, and you can program with it too - qd6pwu4
https://nikic.github.io/2012/06/29/PHP-solves-problems-Oh-and-you-can-program-with-it-too.html
======
nowarninglabel
>Those people do not want to learn to program, they want to solve problem

I've come to learn that this is why some (many?) established programmers have
such a visceral reaction to people using PHP, because at the root it's
actually a threat to their job. If someone with little experience can quickly
solve a problem with a substandard tool, what need will they have for them?

For those who are skilled though, this should not raise mental objections, for
there is a nearly endless supply of problems to solve and the more easy
problems solved by people on their own, the more that skilled programmers can
spend their time solving more difficult ones.

------
qd6pwu4
When I read "You could say that PHP is a programmer-producing language,
whereas most other languages are programmer-consuming." I laughed out, it's
interesting.

